# citrus herb tilapia



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

easy fish here thin fillets i started with just over 1lb of fish...only smokin for two here , well more like2 and a1/2 cause pup will eat certain fishes 
my basic brine for this dish is 1/2 cup rice vinegar , 1/8 cup kosher sea salt, juice 1 small lime and save half's to throw in as well....three qt's water cold preferably...and herbage , i cut fresh herbs with scissor's so i measure like poop i'd guess a few tbsp of each of the following , tarragon , chervil , dill , and a few whole sprig's of thyme....and then 4 tbsp of old bay seasoning.....look's like this in the soak..


i gave it a few hour's to absorb the flave's and the vinegar you'd think made it sour......but no !!! it help's kick the lime in better.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

after the soak a towel dry and a super light coat of grapeseed oil.....then i sived the herb's from the soak to replant along with 1 zested lemon remember both sides count...looked like this before the in time...


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

i did a few skewer's of shrimp and pineapple too , but do i post with or on other thread ???? anywho i'ma vert smoker for now sow my rack water was made the same as the brine.....but without the salt...i guess the next step would be to show the sweet and spicey smoked scrimp's right ??
simple no brine shrimp......washed dried . thinned 1/8 cup honey with 1/8 cup rose wine.....to make sticky , then dusted with mccormick grill mates sea food rub.....with pineapple chunk's between to seperate the meat...


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

all ready to go in the box.......i have no fruit wood's on hand so i did one chunk hickory , and one chunck mesquite to start.......first cook on modded coal plate......i was scared a lil.......but after a lil over an hour at aroundish 225-240 temp we got some sweet and spicey grub's on

and the scrimp's

so i got two thumb's and one paw up...tasty din-din's woohooo


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

sorry guy's and gal's i have not mastered the short version of the qview as of yet so it's a long read...


----------



## pitrow (Feb 16, 2008)

Dang... that's makin me hungry!!! Good Q-vue!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

thank's pit like i said i was a tad skiddish about the new mod , but it all worked out......thanking the smoke god's for a modding accomplished....


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

jerkyaddict, that looks awesome!
Thanks for the great Qview.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

thank's cowgirl wish i had some to share cause this has been the best non land meat dinner come from the modded brink yet !!!!! i wanna stay up all night and make something else........damn the day job . lol


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

thank's tex............it's nice to be accepted with so many cook's on hand....


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

I've got the shrimp and tilapia in my freezer, when the weather warms up a bit I'm gonna give this a try.
I'm fond of non land meat dinners too.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Good smoke my friend. Tilapia is one of my favorite fish, it has a delicate and light texture to it. Thanks for the Q View.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

just sooo happy to share rich......i have picked up alot of tip's from here , and plan to give as much as i know back !!!!!


----------



## crockadale (Feb 19, 2008)

Tilapia is on sale right now at Wally World and I don't care what shrimp cost, I'll be doing this meal this week. Nice job jerkyaddict.


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks great man.  May have to try that one, though it seems a waste to light the charcoal for just a short smoke.


----------



## striding man (Feb 20, 2008)

Way to go, jerkyaddict.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That looks yummmmmmy!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 20, 2008)

Good lookin' smoke!! Talapia is a great dinner!! Great lookin' job!!


----------



## allen (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Jerkyaddict, Excellent QVues, I love fish and shrimp, if u don't mind I'd like to use them?


----------

